#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Ajwa dadels uit medina voor 20 euro een kilo

## meknes78

Beste mensen ,
Hierbij verkoop ik lekkere en verse Ajwa dadels speciaal uit Medina voor maar liefst 20 euro. Bezorgen eventueel mogelijk (gratis)

Ajwa Dadels
Ajwa dadels uit Medina, ze behoren tot de beste dadels ter wereld, vol vitaminen en energie. De dadels hebben een reinigende werking op het lichaam en zijn aanbevolen door de Profeet vrede zij met hem om te gebruiken vooral als bescherming tegen sihr en giffen.


Ajwa dadels in de Soennah

Het is overgeleverd door Sad (moge ALLAH tevreden met hem zijn die zei:

Ik heb de Boodschapper van Allah horen zeggen, Wie 7 Ajwa dadels in de ochtend eet wordt op die dag niet getroffen door gif of magie.
Saheeh Al-Bukhari

----------

